# ICD-9 coding of CVA & cause of CVA



## kseifert (Aug 27, 2009)

If you know the cause of the pts CVA was subarachnoid hemorrhage, or subdural hematoma, do you code both CVA 434.91 AND the cause such as 432.1 for subdural hematoma?
Thanks for your time
Karen S


----------



## feliciathomas (Aug 29, 2009)

The subdural hemorrahge is just coded... there is not instructions to code CVA NOS... which is what 434.91 is.

The subdural hemorrhage is a kind of CVA


----------



## kseifert (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you Felecia
Karen S


----------

